# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tražim posao, nudim svoju pomoć

## TinnaZ

Svi koji žele doprinijeti svojim radom, a ne znaju kako - mogu se ubuduće ovdje javljati.

----------


## šnjavi

hej, ako nisam krivo shvatila ovdje mogu ponuditi svoju pomoć. ja sam profesor engleskog (i poljskog) tako da mogu za Udrugu tu i tamo nešto prevesti, barem dok ne nađem posao. 
ako sam se obratila na pravu adresu i s pravom ponudom slobodno me kontaktirajte. mail: vzovkic@inet.hr

----------


## TinnaZ

Šnjavi, možeš li se prijaviti i na ovaj topic:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2585

----------

